
Dell now sells 7 different Ubuntu-powered premium laptops and 1 all-in-one desktop - benologist
https://liliputing.com/2017/06/dell-now-sells-7-different-ubuntu-powered-premium-laptops-one-desktop.html
======
jleahy
The question is why don't they offer the cheapest (i5/8GB) XPS 13s with Linux.

